
How a real Apollo astronaut helped “First Man” shoot the moon - pastalex
https://www.fastcompany.com/90246288/how-real-apollo-astronaut-got-first-man-ready-for-launch-al-worden
======
ColinWright
I met Al Worden a few years ago. He was an engaging speaker, and an intriguing
conversationalist. This article is completely consistent with the man I met, I
wish I'd had more time with him.

Rather worrying, though, is the inconsistent spelling of Neil Armstrong's
name. It jars badly when an author _and_ their editor can't be bothered to get
names right. Dale Carnegie hit the nail on the head when he said getting
people's names right really matters.

